# Probleme mit der java benutzung



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

Moinsen ihr hübschen ^^ 
ich habe da ein problem ich will mit java arbeiten mir wurde gesagt das ich Java JDK mit dem cmd\ fenster suchen und dann irgend wie versuchen zu kompilieren mien prob ist erstens mein screen shot denn der sagte entweder datei pfad nicht auf findbar ode rnicht bereit oder zugriff verweigert 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us ich hoffe ich könnt mir weiter helfen bzw java dann auch bischen verständlciher erklären ich weiß zwar das ich Jdk brauch Jre brauch dazu noch netbeans und alles irgendwie über cmd eintippe und programmiere ,bzw mit nem editor den code schreibe und unter .java speicher damit das irgend wie kompiliert wird und vom interpreter dann in ne exe ausgespuckt wird  so kann mir einer pls den vorgang und die verbindungen und schritte erklären das wäre net 

MFG DJXM


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Aug 2010)

Java Blog Buch : 01.04.01 Schreiben, Kompilieren, Ausführen

Sich ein gutes Buch zu kaufen und die Grundlagen durchzulesen schadet übrigens auch nie. ;-)


----------



## Haave (7. Aug 2010)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)
http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/8431-ubersicht-faq.html



Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Sich ein gutes Buch zu kaufen und die Grundlagen durchzulesen schadet übrigens auch nie. ;-)


Dies. 
Diese Fragen sind hier schon sehr oft beantwortet worden. Benutz auch mal die Forensuche, um Antworten auf deine Fragen zu finden. Wenn dann etwas konkret nicht klappt, wird man dir helfen können, aber Rundumschläge à "Erklärt mir bitte mal ALLES" gab's schon seeeeehr oft


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

ja an einem rund um shclag dachte ich ja da auch nciht ^^ ich weiß es ja so in etwa es geht nur darum  z.b erst code dann das dann das es sollte wie so ne kleine weg beschreiben sien das ich jdk jre und net beans zusammen im großen und ganzen wie bekomme ich mien code kompiliert und interpretiert ^^


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Aug 2010)

Kannst du alles in der Java Insel ab Kapitel 1.6 nachlesen.


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

So eine Webbeschreibung findest du in den Oben genannten Büchern. Dir fehlen scheinbar ziemlich viele Grundlagen. Außerdem wenn du mit NetBeans arbeiten willst, solltest du auch in NetBeans arbeiten und nicht in der Konsole 

P.S. Satzzeichen sind nicht deine Feinde... die wollen dir nur gutes...


----------



## Haave (7. Aug 2010)

Okay, mal der Reihe nach:
1. Ist das JDK installiert? Versuche im Terminal 
	
	
	
	





```
java -version
```
 (aktuelles Verzeichnis ist egal). Wenn nein: Oracle - Java SE Downloads
2. Als Windows-Nutzer dürfte für dich das Setzen der Umgebungsvariablen interessant sein, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus: http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html
3. Vergiss NetBeans, Eclipse oder andere komplizierte IDEs und beschränke dich für den Anfang auf einen einfachen Texteditor.
4. Vergiss alles, was du da in deinem Screenshot versucht hast und nimm dir dringend ein ordentliches Tutorial wie eins der hier empfohlenen 
5. Kompilieren und ausführen kurz erklärt: Zum Kompilieren verwendest du 
	
	
	
	





```
javac Irgendwas.java
```
, wobei Irgendwas der Name der Datei UND der Klasse sein muss (im Quelltext muss also public Irgendwas stehen). Zum Ausführen dann 
	
	
	
	





```
java Irgendwas
```
 OHNE .class hintendran.


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

jo also habe mir das mal durch gelesen und habe imer noch da problem das meine eingabeaufoderungs fenster mir sagt wenn ich das mache was das toturial sagt mache als verzeichnis unter C: erstellen mit dem namen Projekte also C:\projekte und ich dann sein quellcode mit nem edit erstellen soll mit dem namen Quadrat.java und das in verzeichnis packe sollte ich dann das hier in das eingabebaufoderungs fenster tippen C:\projekte>javac Quadrat.java zum kompilieren wenn ich das tue komm ne fehlermeldung wie der befehl projekte wäre falsch geschriebn oder konnte nicht gefunden werden


----------



## Haave (7. Aug 2010)

Genaue Fehlermeldung bitte… Was sagt welches Tutorial?
Und Satzstrukturen… es ist wirklich schwer zu verstehen, was dein Problem ist :bahnhof:


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

sry also noch mal von vorne ihr habt mir das toutrail vom java buch angeboten denn ich wollte mir die java sprach an eigen und wie ich kompiliere und interpretiereund an dieser stelle bin ich gerade im buch

ZITATer Quellcode (engl. source code) für Quadrat.java soll exemplarisch im Verzeichnis C:\projekte\ gespeichert werden. Dazu kann ein einfacher Editor wie Notepad (Start • Programme • Zubehör • Editor) unter Windows verwendet werden. Beim Abspeichern mit Notepad unter Datei • Speichern unter… muss bei Dateiname Quadrat.java stehen und beim Dateityp Alle Dateien ausgewählt sein, damit der Editor nicht automatisch die Dateiendung .txt vergibt. so tat ich dann auch und sollte dann in der eingabeaufoderung das rein tippen (ja java besitze ich schon^^ ) C:\projekte>javac Quadrat.java und dann gins weiter mit 

ZITAThabe das dann auch versucht und so übernommen )Alle Java-Klassen übersetzt javac *.java. Wenn die Dienstprogramme javac und java nicht im Suchpfad stehen, müssen wir einen kompletten Pfadnamen angeben – wie C:\Programme\ Java\jdk1.6.0\bin\javac*.java.

MEIne Fehler meldung lautet dann : DEr befehl C:\projekte ist enweder falsch oder der dateipfad wird nciht gefunden .


----------



## Haave (7. Aug 2010)

djxm hat gesagt.:


> MEIne Fehler meldung lautet dann : DEr befehl C:\projekte ist enweder falsch oder der dateipfad wird nciht gefunden .




```
C:\projekte
```
 ist kein Befehl, sondern ein Pfad. Was hast du (exakt!) eingegeben? D.h., wie sieht die gesamte Zeile in der Eingabeaufforderung aus?

Ach herrje… ich seh gerade, dass du die Pfadangabe 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\projekte>javac Quadrat.java
```
 einfach direkt aus der Java-Insel gepastet hast, stimmt's? Gibt es das Verzeichnis 
	
	
	
	





```
projekte
```
 überhaupt direkt in C: (und zwar auf _deinem_ Rechner!)? Liegt direkt in diesem Verzeichnis eine .java-Datei?


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

ja ich habe das verzeichnis direckt in C: erstellt und ja die java datei mit dem quelcode darin habe ich ja übernommen vom BUCH und erstellt so wie es da drin steht und ja die datei ist auch im verzeichnis drinne


was ich jetzt noch mal veruscht habe ist ich habe den quellcode vom Helloworld projekt ausprobiert als im verzeichnis C:\projekte\HelloWorld.java  und habe in die konsole es so eingegeben C:\projekte>java*HelloWorld.java  das habe ich zwei mal aus probiert einmal mit "*" und einmal ohne beim mit "*" gabs auch eine fehler meldung und die lautet die syntax für das verzeichnis oder dem datenträger währe falsch beim versuch ohne dem "*" sagte er die fehler medlung die wir shcon hatten ^^


----------



## Atze (7. Aug 2010)

kann es sein, dass du "C:\projekte>javac Quadrat.java" o.ä. in die konsole eintipperst? der erste teilstring inklusive dem > ist das aktuelle verzeichnis, in dem du dich befindest, das solltest du nicht mit eingeben. das erste token ist der befehl, den windows ausführen soll. deine eingabe sollte mit "javac...." beginnen


----------



## Haave (7. Aug 2010)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du (exakt!) eingegeben? D.h., wie sieht die gesamte Zeile in der Eingabeaufforderung aus?


…

1. Poste deine Verzeichnisstruktur (Ordnernamen ab C: bis runter zum fraglichen Java-Quelltext).
2. Poste deine Vorgehensweise.

Beispiel:
Verzeichnisstruktur ist 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Benutzer\Jemand\Java-Projekte\TollerQuelltext.java
```
In der Eingabeaufforderung sollte es dann so aussehen: 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Benutzer\Jemand\Java-Projekte> javac TollerQuelltext.java
```


```
javac TollerQuelltext.java
```
 ist dabei der von dir eingegebene Befehl, alles davor macht die Windows-Shell selbst!


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

ALSO ^^ 

1. OS(C)\Projekte\HellowWorld.java (also ich gehe auf datenträger und dann sieht man sofort das verzeichnis projekte unter dem ordner programme und im dem ordner projekte ist die HelloWorld.java datei

2.ich öffne eingabe fenster und tippe C:\projekte>javac HelloWorld.java hinein raus kommt Fehlermeldung:der befehl C:\projekte kann ned gefunden werden oder ist falsch wenn ich das aber so ein tippe C:\projekte>javac*HelloWorld.java dann komm Fehlermeldung das ich einen syntax fehelr im verzeichnis oder im datenträger hätte


----------



## Haave (7. Aug 2010)

djxm hat gesagt.:


> 2.ich öffne eingabe fenster und tippe C:\projekte>javac HelloWorld.java hinein raus kommt Fehlermeldung:der befehl C:\projekte kann ned gefunden werden oder ist falsch


Nochmal:


Haave hat gesagt.:


> ```
> javac TollerQuelltext.java
> ```
> ist dabei der von dir eingegebene Befehl, alles davor macht die Windows-Shell selbst!


Das heißt, du sollst *NICHT* "C:\projekte>javac HelloWorld.java" tippen. Dann hält die Windows-Shell "C:\projekte" für einen Befehl und sagt dir natürlich, dass er nicht gefunden werden kann, weil es ihn nicht gibt, weil es eine Pfadangabe ist! *DU* tippst *NUR* [c]javac HelloWorld.java[/c], und zwar nach dem von der Windows-Shell eigenständig hingeschriebenen Pfad [c]C:\projekte>[/c].


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

```
c:\projekte>
```
 musst du nicht tippen!!


----------



## Atze (7. Aug 2010)

nach dem dritten mal draufhinweisen, sollte er es verstanden haben  oder wills noch jemand zum 4. mal sagen?


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

ja aber wenn ich javac tippe sagt der befehl javac ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nciht gefunden werden und vor javac steht shcon wenn cih das fenster öffne C:\Users\djxm>

Deshalb mein frage mit der shell wie soll ich javac hinter C:\projekte schreiben wenn ich C:\projekte nicht hinttippen darf und es nciht da steht


----------



## OliverKroll (7. Aug 2010)

Probier es doch einmal mit einem YouTube-Video, auf dem gezeigt wird, wie man Java installiert (7 Minuten lang): YouTube - ‪Java - Windows Konfiguration‬&lrm; 
(Der Kurs von hdi (waren glaube ich 50 Lektionen) scheint gesperrt zu sein: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.  :noe:


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

ok thx für das vid habe geehn das ich probs bei den umgebungs varibalen hatte musste noch ne  neue varibale mahcne mit JAVA_HOME so abe rhabe jetzt ein weiteres prob 

ich gebe folgendes ein  javac HelloWorld.java  keine fehlermeldung aber ich bekomme auch keine .class datei die ich interpretieren kann


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

Was passiert denn genau bei dir? du gibst 
	
	
	
	





```
javac HelloWorld.java
```
 ein, drückst [enter] und dann? Wartet er dann wieder auf ein Befehl ohne irgendetwas auszugeben?


----------



## Haave (7. Aug 2010)

Screenshot?

Hast du im Ordner nachgeschaut, ob da jetzt eine HelloWorld.class rumliegt?


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

also der wartet auf ein neuen befehl und nein der hatte keine class ausgespuckt


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

Was ist deine Definition von "ausgespuckt"? Was erwartest du denn?
Mach mal Screenshots von deinen Taten und vom Verzeichnis dannach.


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

was ich erwarte ist wenn ich keine fehler meldung bekomme und alles das ich dann endlich meine .class datei bekomm^^


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

Und wie sieht dein 
	
	
	
	





```
c:\users\djxm
```
 Verzeichnis aus? Hast du da etwas reinkopiert oder warum klappte der 2. Befehl anfangs nicht?


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

das was die varibale ich musste da noch was änder nur ich bekomme trozaldem keien .class ^^


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

Den Teil von "ich bekomme trotzdem keinen .class" ist ziemlich rätselhaft.
Schreibe doch was du gemacht hast... Schritt für Schritt und am besten mit Subjekt, Objekt und Prädikat pro Schritt.


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

hat wer teamviwer dann zege ich es euch bzw dir ich habe es ja öfters shcon erwähnt habe quellcode als java datei diese dann kompiliert und ja zum ersten mal keine fehlermeldung bekommen aber er hat sie auch nciht in eine .class umgeändert bzw hat sich nciht heraus gegeben  was ich dafür ein getippt habe sieht man ja  im screenshot


----------



## Gast2 (7. Aug 2010)

Kannst dich ja mal im java chat melden


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Und wie sieht dein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???
Der Compiler ändert nichts in .class und gibt auch nichts aus (auf die Konsole). Er erstellt im gleichen Verzeichnis eine .class Datei. Rein theoretisch müsste sich in dem oben genannten Verzeichnis eine HelloWorld.class befinden


----------



## OliverKroll (7. Aug 2010)

Es gibt auf https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHO...Ref=jdk-6u20-nb-6.9-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer ein Paket aus Java und NetBeans, das nach dem Laden Java und NetBeans installiert. Da kann man eigentlich wirklich nichts mehr falsch machen. Kannst du ja mal ausprobieren. :toll:


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

ne nur eine 0 kb javac datei und eine 0kb HelloWorld.java datei


----------



## Gast2 (7. Aug 2010)

Trotzdem sollte man als Entwickler schon wissen wie man auf der Konsole kompiliert und was da im Hintergrund passiert


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

ich bin einsteiger kenn mich da nocht nicht so wirklich aus habe mich vesucht durch zu kämpfen und mir wurde so die vor geschichte und ähnliches beigebracht aber wie ich es in der praxis anwende nicht und ich will es ja lernen


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

djxm hat gesagt.:


> ne nur eine *0 kb javac datei* und eine 0kb HelloWorld.java datei



Öhm. Du hast eine javac datei da? Hast du die da selber erstellt? Ich habe so das gefühl, dass du 99% deiner Schritte ausgelassen hast.


----------



## Gast2 (7. Aug 2010)

Meine Antwort bezog sich auf den Post von OliverKroll. Bevor man mit ner IDE anfängt sollte man meiner Meinung nach schonmal nen paar Programm auf der Konsole kompiliert haben.

Melde dich doch mal im Chat, dann finden wir den Fehler schon


----------



## djxm (7. Aug 2010)

nein ich habe eine im jdk ordner  eben von der installation und einen aufeinmal in C:\users\djxm


wo ist denn der java chat ??


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2010)

java-forum.org - IRC-Chat


----------

